# ground beef jerky noob



## tservice

I am going to make my first batch of ground beef jerky this weekend. I have a few questions. How lean does the ground beef need to be? Can I put the jerky on my smoker for a while then finish it in my dehydrator? If so how long should I leave it in my smoker? I do want a strong hickory flavor. I know I could use liquid smoke. But that will take all the fun out of it.

I will buy this jerky gun. http://www.basspro.com/Jerky-Gun/product/45523/

I was thinking about this seasoning http://www.basspro.com/LEM-Backwoods-Jerky-Seasonings-Variety-Pack/product/1208014/  but it does not say on the package if it includes the cure.

I might need to go with this seasoning packet, which does include the cure. http://www.basspro.com/LEM-Backwoods-Jerky-Seasonings/product/1206230426575/

Neither packet says how many pounds each one will do. I would like to do about 15#.

Thanks for any help and input.


----------



## s2k9k

I have the same jerky gun and have used the Lem spice mixes. I usually use 80/20 ground chuck just because it's a lot cheaper than the 85/15 or 90/10. It does render out a good bit of fat but I just roll the sticks in paper towels to dry then off when they are done. Oh yea, I have always done sticks, haven't tried the flat nozzle yet.
I don't have a dehydrator so I can't comment on that but it only takes about 4-5 hours in my smoker at no more than 160*. I usually start about 130* for and hour then bump it 10* per hour but never go over 160*.
The Lem spice mixes are pretty good and do come with a packet of cure#1. The link you posted for the Cajun spice says it will do 25# or meat. The link for the variety pack didn't work but the variety pack should come with 5 different flavors each one good for 5# of meat and all the Lem jerky spices come with the cure.


----------



## tservice

Thanks for the info. Now I need to figure out how to keep the jerky from falling through the grill. How long will the 80/20 keep?


----------



## s2k9k

What kind of racks do you have? I have a vertical propane smoker that has racks similar to what is in an oven and I just shoot the jerky right on the racks (perpendicular of course) and have never had a problem with any falling through.
I think since it has cure in it it will keep a good while but I always make a lot and freeze what I'm not going to eat in a week then just grab another bag out of the freezer when I want some more.


----------



## kingfishcam

Ditt





S2K9K said:


> I have the same jerky gun and have used the Lem spice mixes. I usually use 80/20 ground chuck just because it's a lot cheaper than the 85/15 or 90/10. It does render out a good bit of fat but I just roll the sticks in paper towels to dry then off when they are done. Oh yea, I have always done sticks, haven't tried the flat nozzle yet.
> I don't have a dehydrator so I can't comment on that but it only takes about 4-5 hours in my smoker at no more than 160*. I usually start about 130* for and hour then bump it 10* per hour but never go over 160*.
> The Lem spice mixes are pretty good and do come with a packet of cure#1. The link you posted for the Cajun spice says it will do 25# or meat. The link for the variety pack didn't work but the variety pack should come with 5 different flavors each one good for 5# of meat and all the Lem jerky spices come with the cure.



Ditto.  Although I have done the flat jerky as well, I like the firm outside, an a bit moist on inside I get with round sticks.  
The LEM packs do 5 pounds, at least mine did.


----------



## chef jimmyj

This won't help if you are smoking the Jerky this weekend but These MATZ will end all your problems. Take a look and they are way cheaper than Frog Mats...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135898/amazen-q-matz-product-test-results-now-available


----------



## tservice

I have a cheap Brinkman Gourmet Electric smoker. So the ground beef should hold together on the grill?
[h3] [/h3]


----------



## s2k9k

tservice said:


> I have a cheap Brinkman Gourmet Electric smoker. So the ground beef should hold together on the grill?
> [h3] [/h3]



If the racks are similar to oven racks with 1" or less spacing you should be fine.

Here's a tip for stuffing the gun. Take the nozzle off and push the plunger all the way in (to the nozzle end) then stuff the meat pushing the nozzle back as you fill it. This will really help keep air pockets out.


----------



## s2k9k

Oh and JJ is spot on with the Q-Matz, they are great for anything you smoke! I use them for everything. I haven't made any jerky since I got my Matz but I know they will make it easier and make clean up a breeze!


----------



## tservice

I like that mat. I will order one. Thanks for all your help guys. I will let ya'll know how it turns out. Oh if I smoke it at 160* how long do I need to leave it on the smoker?


----------



## s2k9k

tservice said:


> I like that mat. I will order one. Thanks for all your help guys. I will let ya'll know how it turns out. Oh if I smoke it at 160* how long do I need to leave it on the smoker?



Are you going to do sticks or flats?
I do sticks and they take about 4-5 hours. I check them with an instant read therm and pull them off when they hit 155*.


----------



## tservice

I may try some of both. I will let them sit till they reach 155* I am getting very hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## tservice

I just tasted my first batch, and dang it is good. Only 15 more pounds to go.


----------



## kenmus

but just did my first batch of ground beef jerky yesterday using qmatzs. wasn't to thrilled. stayed wet with grease under jerky, turned it over three times then ended up putting it on grate. i do like the qmatzs, going to use them on cheese and small stuff.  ken


----------

